# How Bout Them Cowboys!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-_O- -O|o-


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There human and they forgot they have Marion Barber and a RUN game. When you only have the ball for 20min of a 60 min contest and turn the ball over likely you are going to lose. Washington is no slouch and the NFC East is brutal! I bet Dallas loosing helped take the sting out of yet another SF loss.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> There human and they forgot they have Marion Barber and a RUN game. When you only have the ball for 20min of a 60 min contest and turn the ball over likely you are going to lose. Washington is no slouch and the NFC East is brutal! I bet Dallas loosing helped take the sting out of yet another SF loss.


I agree. They need to get Barber in the game, and get T O OUT. Did you guys see the press conference with TO after tha game talking about how when the offense gets him in the game, they win(since he only had 7 catches, he wasnt involved enough in his eyes)?? He DROPPED how many balls yesterday?? One of the commentators said yesterday that out of the 63 plays that the cowboys ran, that 20 of them involved TO directly. Thats rediculous. If the guys not catching the passes, WHY keep throwing to him>> And yes this is coming from a HUGE cowboys fan!!! :shock:

Do you guys think the crap talk is starting with TO now?? I think this is how it all started in Philly wasnt it?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> There human and they forgot they have Marion Barber and a RUN game. Washington is no slouch and the NFC East is brutal! I bet Dallas loosing helped take the sting out of yet another SF loss.


 :lol: ZING!!! Nice one Craig!! I agree about Marion... he's the horse they need to be ridin, not some wide receiver. TO does AWESOME when he shuts up and plays but this team and the game are not about him.... hope this doesn't revert back to an Eagles trend where he was whining all the time... I've no problem with him until he starts bitchin.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I never expected the Niners to be play-off contenders, let alone thoughts of making the Super Bowl. But, you cowgirl fans have been talking how great the girls are. 

One loss and TO is starting his stupidity already. -/O_-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Having the Broncos lose was an added bonus.

Hey fixedblade, the cubbies are going DOWN in 5! :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man,.... you're hitten em all today eh?? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Having the Broncos lose was an added bonus.
> 
> Hey fixedblade, the cubbies are going DOWN in 5! :twisted:


Well I am tickled pink to see the cubs play the dodgers in the first round. *Everyone prepare to see the great proutdoors speachless*. We making a friendly wager or what. I think we did already in a previous thread.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Having the Broncos lose was an added bonus.
> ...


It is ON! How did your Donkeys in orange do yesterday? -BaHa!-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Believe me the Broncos record is a lot better then they are. They have no defence. It sure is fun watching cuttler, I'm going to bet he sets a record for interceptions this year.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a great day, the Cowgirls lost and the Bears won.


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It was a great day, the Cowgirls lost and the Bears won.


Cowgirls... That's hilarious. How do you come up with this stuff?!?!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok Pro, I'm a diehard CUBS fan since 1965. Got my autographed Ernie Banks baseball, my CUBS shirt, cap and fresh batteries for the remote. I'll bet you lunch at the burger joint in town (you know where) and a 24 pack of your favorite refreshment. Of course, payment will have to wait until Labor Day 09. CUBS will take the NL title.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Ok Pro, I'm a diehard CUBS fan since 1965. Got my autographed Ernie Banks baseball, my CUBS shirt, cap and fresh batteries for the remote. I'll bet you lunch at the burger joint in town (you know where) and a 24 pack of your favorite refreshment. Of course, payment will have to wait until Labor Day 09. CUBS will take the NL title.


I'll start jabbing at him for ya cali bowmen. He's coming over for some hard core gambling. Cubs in 3, have you seen there 4 starting pictures.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

They had the top 10 reason of why the Cubs won't win the World Series this year on ESPN a little while ago. They had the goat, the black cat, Bartman, and some others that were pretty funny. I have nothing against the Cubs, but if they don't win at all this year, I will really start to doubt if they will ever win another World Series.

As for the Cowboys, Terrell Owens is such a team cancer it is unbelievable. I can't believe he was whining about not getting the ball enough, when Romo threw it his way *19 TIMES!!!* He had like 3 or 4 dropped passes, and of course nothing is ever HIS fault. :roll: If anything, they lost because they tried to force it to him too many times. TO is dillusional if he really thinks they need to get him the ball more often. In order for the Cowboys to be effective, like Orvis1 already stated, they need to establish their running game, which they didn't do on Sunday. Marion Barber was coming off a game the previous week in which he ran for 140 yards, and on Sunday they only handed it to him 8 times!!! That is just stupidity. The Cowboys are a good team and have some superstar players, but I really think they will lose in the first round of the playoffs again. Wade Phillips is garbage.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya know Mike. I didn't believe in the curse,,,,,,Untill the bartmen incident. They were up 3-1 in the NLCS And leading in game 5 when this happened. I am a believer in the curse. But correct me if I'm wrong. Wasn't it only a 100 yr curse?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Ok Pro, I'm a diehard CUBS fan since 1965. Got my autographed Ernie Banks baseball, my CUBS shirt, cap and fresh batteries for the remote. I'll bet you lunch at the burger joint in town (you know where) and a 24 pack of your favorite refreshment. Of course, payment will have to wait until Labor Day 09. CUBS will take the NL title.


You're on! 8)


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Ya know Mike. I didn't believe in the curse,,,,,,Untill the bartmen incident. They were up 3-1 in the NLCS And leading in game 5 when this happened. I am a believer in the curse. But correct me if I'm wrong. Wasn't it only a 100 yr curse?


That's what they say. That would be pretty **** ironic if they won it exactly 100 years later. Perhaps too ironic. That's why I said, if it doesn't happen this year then I will really start to wonder if it will ever happen. I do think that Moises Alou and a lot of Cubs fans overreacted to the Bartman incident. He probably wouldn't have caught that ball anyway!

Being a Red Sox fan, I know what it's like to go through years of anguish...although luckily I wasn't alive for most of it. The Aaron (****ing) Boone home run in the 2003 ALCS was one miserable moment I had to endure. That was pretty rough. Luckily we broke the curse in '04 when we got revenge on the Evil Empire with the greatest comeback EVER!!!  And of course ultimately won the World Series to officially snap the curse.

Sorry I got off subject there. Anyway, this could very well be the Cubs year. If not though, you just might have to wait another 100 years. I mean I'm sure that time will go by fast. :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know how you got that past the filters but I like it. :lol: Remember Buck( same middle name as Bret Boone), Dent.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I don't know how you got that past the filters but I like it. :lol: Remember Buck( same middle name as Bret Boone), Dent.


Simply put, Bucky (****ing) Dent and Aaron (****ing) Boone are the two worst human beings of all-time. Us Red Sox fans simply don't talk about those two.

And I don't know what you mean but as far as I can see I didn't get anything past the filters. Where I put those words all I can see is ****.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Weird. They are spelled out plain as day on my screen. I guess my screen is more used to those words.


----------

